# NEW Boca RED seal Bearing



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The red seal abec-7 hybrid ceramic bearing is here. Sealed with almost three times the salt water exposure resistance as the orange seal.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Interesting...

I replaced the bearings in a couple of my Curados with the orange seals and wasn't impressed with them. First trip out they were great after that...not so much.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I replaced the bearings in a couple of my Curados with the orange seals and wasn't impressed with them. First trip out they were great after that...not so much.


I've had good luck with my orange seals. But I do not wade too much, and I lube them. I can tell a difference in casting distance. But maybe I will try these red seals next time.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

How much are these red seals?


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

What all are you selling at your clute location?


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

going_deep said:


> What all are you selling at your clute location?


Same ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

fish4food said:


> Same ?


Sales and service of rods and reels, rod build components, and blanks full line of jl audio marine

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sales and service of rods and reels, rod build components, and blanks full line of jl audio marine
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cool, I only live a few minutes down the road. I'll have to come take a look.
Have drag washers?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*smoooth drag*



going_deep said:


> Cool, I only live a few minutes down the road. I'll have to come take a look.
> Have drag washers?


I have drag washers for most every reel made if not i can make them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*red seal*



Csafisher said:


> How much are these red seals?


I will try to keep them at the same price as the orange seals, $15 each


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Are there Boca bearings and drag washers available for the new Chronarch G reel?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

glojim said:


> Are there Boca bearings and drag washers available for the new Chronarch G reel?


Carbon fiber drag washers and yes there is Boca bearings available for it

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*chronarch G*



[email protected] said:


> Carbon fiber drag washers and yes there is Boca bearings available for it
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


the reel will come with carbon fiber drag washers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Boca*



Bocephus said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I replaced the bearings in a couple of my Curados with the orange seals and wasn't impressed with them. First trip out they were great after that...not so much.


Sorry you had a bad expierance. Did you purchase your bearings from Boca or an authorized Boca dealer?
If yes bring your reel I will check it out and give you a new set. 
If not,you may have purchasd a knock off from china they come with plastic balls instead of ceramic. 
Performance upgrades are not for everyone. .


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*dry*



Bocephus said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I replaced the bearings in a couple of my Curados with the orange seals and wasn't impressed with them. First trip out they were great after that...not so much.


i run mine dry, cast farther. the bearings pop out in a matter of a couple minutes without disassembling the reel. every 2 r 3 trips, i pull them, flush them in alcohol, dry them with compressor n pop them back in. then do the pencil spin test, like new every time.


----------

